# Rift Wochenend-Test Keys



## Tagres (31. März 2011)

Für das Rift Event hat Trion mir einen Code geschickt, mit welchem 5 Leute Rift an diesem Wochenende (01.04.-04.04.) eingeschränkt testen können.

Also wer Lust hat, der soll diesen Code hier benutzen und sich ein Wochenende über das Spiel freuen. 

Falls ihr euch einen Char auf Akala (Achtung RP Server. Kommt nur, wenn ihr mit RP Regeln klar kommt) macht, dann könnt ihr euch ja bei mir melden. Ich bin dort Skalja und gehöre zu den Skeptikern.

Anleitung und Anmeldung

*72ZY-6KZK-CDLE-K7MF-KMYZ
*

Falls andere auch noch ihren Code zur Verfügung stellen, dann könnt ihr ja auch einfach diesen Thread hier verwenden.

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Egooz (31. März 2011)

*LF22-F3GP-PGYP-TPFQ-X6W3*


----------



## Kafka (31. März 2011)

Wo habt ihr die her? O.o Hab keinen geschickt bekommen...


----------



## Headhunter94 (31. März 2011)

Hat vllt noch wer nen Key ? 2 Freunde wollten das noch testen


----------



## Tagres (31. März 2011)

Die Keys gehen doch immer für bis zu 5 Leute. Sind die oben schon weg?


----------



## Yugiwan1 (31. März 2011)

Also, bei mir hats funktioniert, der zweite Key...
Vielen Dank euch! Muss meine Sucht stillen
Schade, das es erst morgen 19:00Uhr beginnt.
Und hoffentlich ist es kein Aprilscherz )))


----------



## Louis Hunt (31. März 2011)

hab auch ein key wer haben will einfach ne PM an mich schicken.
bitte schreiben für wieviele personen ihr den key nutzen wollt.


----------



## Bloodletting (31. März 2011)

Wer zu erst kommt...

*G79X-DT6G-3C9E-6N7F-XHEP*


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (31. März 2011)

Tagres danke für den Key! Wollte es schon lange mal Testen . Wie kann ich mir den Spiel Client nun Downloaden? mfg


----------



## Bordin (31. März 2011)

*NQ27-EDX7-PPRK-W7EM-QQNF


Viel spaß damit 

den client bekommst du auf der trionseite runtergeladen wenn du ein konto erstellt hast
*


----------



## mattenowie1 (31. März 2011)

*JQ2J-9JFE-EFHL-JFMN-776W*


----------



## slavlee (31. März 2011)

*G9FY-CFGG-FJYZ-97CL-MNL2*


----------



## Scrush (31. März 2011)

[font=arial, sans-serif]*QFN2-DZJQ-7XJM-7YMF-LF7J*[/font]


----------



## Andrúslas (31. März 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Keys! Werde es nun auch endlich antesten und mir eine eigene Meinung bilden können!


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (31. März 2011)

Und wie lädt man sich den Client nun?


----------



## Louis Hunt (31. März 2011)

gibt es kein installer zum downloaden in der account verwaltung?


----------



## Chikuno (31. März 2011)

http://eu.riftgame.com/de/products/allies.php

ganz unter der installer dauert maximal  stunden


----------



## Neid17 (31. März 2011)

Hallo,

Hat jemand vielleicht noch einen Key ? Wenn ja meldet euch bitte bei mir ! 

MFG Neid


----------



## Haestan (31. März 2011)

Vielen Dank !

Ich verstehe net, hab mir mal einen Acc erstellt und einen Code von euch eingegeben, der anscheinend funktionierte und unter Code aktiveren / Die Letzen 5 aktivierten Codes steht: Ally Key Weekend Access.
Jedoch steht unter Spiele-Verwalten bzw. Account kein Download für den Client, sondern nur "Bestellen" und da zahlt mal halt normal.

Vll war der Code fehlerhaft. Wer noch einen hat, bitte eine PN an mich  .

Dankö

EDIT: Habs gelöst. Den Live-Patcher http://update2.triongames.com/patcher/public/Rift_LIVE_Patcher_setup.exe downloaden, installieren und einloggen. Download startet dann... 8,61GB


----------



## Ilumnia (31. März 2011)

Hätte evtl noch jemand einen Key für mich und könnte diesen per PN an mich senden, war seit der Beta nicht mehr da, und wollte es mir wirklich noch mal gern anschauen.Die aktuellen, welche oben aufgelistet sind sind alle bereits verwendet 



mfg Christoph


----------



## Meister Obolon (31. März 2011)

Anmelden bei www.RIFTgame.com/de/ally

mit


*TLNP-ZLQ9-7YQK-WYDN-266M*


----------



## Manconi (31. März 2011)

Hat noch jemand so einen Key ?Wenn ja wärs cool wenn ihr mir den per nachricht schicken könntet 
danke


----------



## Meister Obolon (31. März 2011)

Manconi schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand so einen Key ?Wenn ja wärs cool wenn ihr mir den per nachricht schicken könntet
> danke



Siehe oben. Erst vor wenigen Minuten eingestellt.


----------



## Neid17 (31. März 2011)

MasterObolon danke für deinen Key !


----------



## zockermann (31. März 2011)

leider war ich wieder zu spät, wäre nett wenn mir jemand einen key schicken würde...danke im voraus

hätte auch noch ein paar Freunde die das spiel auch gerne testen möchten


----------



## Micro_Cuts (1. April 2011)

ich hab auch nen key, der is aber nur bis 4ten gültig. also /w me


----------



## Oloron (1. April 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal ein Teil dazu beitragen

*ERMJ-72C3-3MZJ-JZMK-RPGC*


Saludos 

Oloron


----------



## Tarasconus (1. April 2011)

Ich würde mich über einen Key freuen :-)


----------



## scoti (1. April 2011)

*Mein Code für Verbündete

RPGG-DK7Y-JK6N-FJQ7-RP9H*


----------



## Drölf666 (1. April 2011)

.


----------



## Drölf666 (1. April 2011)

scoti schrieb:


> *Mein Code für Verbündete
> 
> RPGG-DK7Y-JK6N-FJQ7-RP9H*



Dieser Code fügt deinem Account keine neuen digitalen Waren oder Privilegien zu.




*Event-Daten*
 Vom 1. April 2011, um 19:00 Uhr MEZ (17:00 GMT) bis zum 4. April 2011 um 19:00 Uhr MEZ (17:00 GMT).

 Mit diesem Code für Verbündete können neue Spieler (Spieler mit einem gültigen RIFT-Abo sind nicht zugelassen) RIFT herunterladen und haben Zugang zu bestimmten Game-Funktionen während des Events "Verbündete der Auserwählten" (Event-Daten siehe oben). Um an diesem Event teilnehmen zu können, musst du einen Trion Account haben oder einen erstellen. 

Download: 8.6gig. mit ner ordentlichen internetleitung ca 20minuten



Thx bb hf


----------



## chris1 (1. April 2011)

hab auch noch einen [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*TMHX-NZJ2-GLJ2-HY33-G3ZH*[/font]


----------



## Illoria (1. April 2011)

hab auch noch einen *9RDC-LTR6-C7CJ-HRX3-92PG*


----------



## Beatminister (1. April 2011)

Habe auch noch einen 

wer need hat einfach ne PM (:


----------



## nasgül (1. April 2011)

*XX6D-9GRF-9K3R-7QJY-7QZ3*


----------



## Kaldreth (1. April 2011)

Wo habt ihr die keys her? Ich habe keinen bekommen!


----------



## Wiwi-chan (1. April 2011)

Ich gebe meinen Key auch mal frei :-)

*TDGQ-G3JY-FTTK-3Q29-L79K*


Viel Spaß damit 



Grüße ~Ayrah~


----------



## zockermann (1. April 2011)

@ wiwi chan vielen dank für den key


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (1. April 2011)

9Gb Download die Spinnen doch.


----------



## Phatarius (1. April 2011)

Der download hat bei mir etwa 2 stunden gedauert. geht also recht fix.

Download starten. Infos über klassen sammeln und nen Kaffee trinken. dann passt das


----------



## Varagon (1. April 2011)

Ich gebe meinen Key auch frei:

*RHTP-29MR-6TDJ-DELK-97JR*

Dieser Code kann 5x verwendet werden.

Viel Spaß.

lg Varagon


----------



## Wiwi-chan (1. April 2011)

Ich habe wesentlich länger gebraucht für den Batzen an GB - > 1 GB = 1 Std. d.h. 9 GB = 9 Std. 

Dauert bei jedem halt unterschiedlich lang! Manche haben halt auch echt lahmes I-net (so wie ich ;3)

Gibt keinen pauschalen Zeitwert ~


----------



## artic48 (1. April 2011)

Hallo, hat noch jemand einen Probe Code für mich? Wäre echt nett.


----------



## Meister Obolon (1. April 2011)

Nur zur Info: die Codes sind 5 mal benutzbar!
Also die geposteten ruhig mal probieren.


----------



## Mondreiter (1. April 2011)

Hier ist mein Key und viel Spaß damit. 

*72YC-JTDX-R7LL-TR72-KCYQ*


----------



## QMaster30 (1. April 2011)

Schade das es nur bis 4.gilt. Bissl kurz zum testen, aber besser als nix. Mal sehen, ob heute Abend noch wer nen Key für mich freihält. Wäre super.


----------



## fregglefreak (1. April 2011)

Meinen Code könnt ihr auch nehmen.... viel spass



> Event-Daten
> Vom 1. April 2011, um 19:00 Uhr MEZ (17:00 GMT) bis zum 4. April 2011 um 19:00 Uhr MEZ (17:00 GMT)
> 
> Code für Verbündete
> ...


----------



## Anser (1. April 2011)

So ich stelle auch noch nen Key zur verfügung:
*
N6L7-HYYK-TMKH-JKXE-27WZ*

viel Spaß am WE beim testen.

So long Anser


----------



## Serran (1. April 2011)

Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach nem Key


----------



## darksilver1 (1. April 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr die keys her? Ich habe keinen bekommen!



Ebenso keinen, laut forum haben tausende den bekommen aber eben halt nicht alle.
Wollen die Server nicht wieder überlasten. Hätten das aber IMO dennoch besser einteilen können.....


----------



## Trenj (1. April 2011)

hätte auch gerne einen key!


----------



## darksilver1 (1. April 2011)

Trenj schrieb:


> hätte auch gerne einen key!



Versuch mal http://www.curse.com/keys/ oder http://www.riftjunkies.com/


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (1. April 2011)

5min gespielt und wieder gelöscht. Finde es total Langweilig.


----------



## Truxus (1. April 2011)

hat noch jmd nen code?
wenn ja bitte als pm


----------



## bkeleanor (1. April 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> 5min gespielt und wieder gelöscht. Finde es total Langweilig.



haha...mein Gott.

naja find die idee ja ganz nett aber ein MMO kann man nicht in vier tagen testen. ganz besonders nicht wenn man mit einem level 1 char starten muss.


----------



## eooxx (1. April 2011)

Hallo

würde mich über einen testkey freuen! bitte per pm an mich!

fg


----------



## paradox2412 (1. April 2011)

Weiß schon jemand wie die Einschränkungen bei diesem Testzugang lauten? Und startet man mit einem Level 1 Char?
Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Haestan (1. April 2011)

Also ich bin jetzt Lvl 7 Magier (Hxm/Nek/Beh) Wächter Elf und wollte mich mal für den Testkey bedanken!

Ich konnte schon heute morgen um 3:00 Uhr nach Download starten. Gleittag sei dank  !



paradox2412 schrieb:


> Weiß schon jemand wie die Einschränkungen bei diesem Testzugang lauten? Und startet man mit einem Level 1 Char?
> Danke schonmal im vorraus.



Ja man startet mit Lvl 1 und kann sich da voll austoben. Bis jetzt ganz nett, aber reiss mich auch net vom Hocker  ... vll bin ich MMO-gesättigt.


----------



## gurkenbieger (1. April 2011)

hier ist mein key:

*K3TF-GZ7R-6MNL-3JQN-TW2J

*viel vergnügen!*
*


----------



## Meister Obolon (1. April 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> 5min gespielt und wieder gelöscht. Finde es total Langweilig.



Was soll denn in dern ersten 5 min eines MMOs passieren?


----------



## Lakida (1. April 2011)

Wenn noch jemand einen hat,könnte er mir ihn bitte schicken ) würde rift echt gerne testen und das auch länger als 5 min )


----------



## Láir de rien (1. April 2011)

hier nochn frischer code:

*PQ2Q-6C2Y-MXRF-7FF7-M7HK


viel spass
*


----------



## Bobo17297 (1. April 2011)

hey,
würde auch sehr gerne rift testen.
Könnte auch einen Starcraft2-Testkey zum Tausch anbieten .

Vielen dank im vorraus.


----------



## Yannis (1. April 2011)

Hat jemand noch nen Key? Das waere super lieb. Vielen Dank


----------



## funnyEgi (1. April 2011)

Würde das Spiel gerne mal antesten, 
hat jemand vl noch nen Key für mich?


----------



## Donmike (1. April 2011)

Falls noch jemand einen key frei hätte würde mich freuen :-)

danke schon mal dafür!!!


----------



## Láir de rien (1. April 2011)

und nochn key:

NWYJ-7D66-ZLPN-P9XM-LLCY

viel spass am WE


----------



## Jesbi (1. April 2011)

Viel Spaß damit 

*3HQR-RDD6-LZTE-P9XX-NZDQ*

mfg


----------



## funnyEgi (1. April 2011)

Super vielen Dank @Láir de rien


----------



## loocypher (1. April 2011)

So, für weitere 5 Mitstreiter, auch meinen Key:

3XQP-9Y3M-ZD9C-2DD3-ELKZ


----------



## Syrone (1. April 2011)

Wo kann man denn den Clienten Downloaden ??


----------



## Drölf666 (1. April 2011)

sagmal bin ich der einzige der mit nem aktivierten code nicht ins spiel kommt?!


----------



## Drölf666 (1. April 2011)

.


----------



## Drölf666 (1. April 2011)

Syrone schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn den Clienten Downloaden ??



http://eu.riftgame.com/de/products/allies.php?__utma=1.88449807.1301620095.1301627343.1301677513.3&__utmb=1.50.10.1301677513&__utmc=1&__utmx=-&__utmz=1.1301620095.1.1.utmcsr=google|utmccn=%28organic%29|utmcmd=organic|utmctr=rift%2520download&__utmv=-&__utmk=125829133


----------



## Azddel (1. April 2011)

Von mir auch noch nen Key




*J9WY-TYHH-LCYZ-REHP-XX63*


----------



## damonster1 (1. April 2011)

Hat noch wer einen Key über? Würde mir das Spiel gerne mal anschauen.PB plz


----------



## Folwar (1. April 2011)

Hat wer noch einen? PN pls


----------



## Synthese (1. April 2011)

ürd mich auch über einen Key freun würde es gerne mal testen! PN Pls


----------



## Zrack (1. April 2011)

Ich würde Rift gerne mal testen, hat noch jemand nen key für mich?^^

pn bitte^^


----------



## Tirima (1. April 2011)

Wer noch einen Code braucht, bitte PN an mich. Mein Code sollte noch vier Ladungen haben.


----------



## hammel334555 (1. April 2011)

Hi,

würde mir das Game auch mal gerne Anschauen.
Wenn jemand nen code übrig hat PN pls.

Thx


----------



## BlutEngel1 (1. April 2011)

ich hätte auch noch gerne einen key damit ich es mal testen kann bevor ich es mir kaufe 
per PN bitte.
thx im vorraus


----------



## budy (1. April 2011)

Endlich mal eine Chance das Spiel zu Testen ohne es gleich kaufen zu müssen. Pn wäre nicht schlecht ;-)


----------



## Ozylinde (1. April 2011)

hat wer noch einen code über?


----------



## hammel334555 (1. April 2011)

Jo haut mal noch paar codes raus  pls


----------



## Xylocain91 (1. April 2011)

Schickt mir mal jemand nen Key pls  danke


----------



## Iron-Uwe (1. April 2011)

Würde mich auch über einen Key per PN freuen!!!!


Danke schon mal


----------



## Tirima (1. April 2011)

Drei Ladungen habe ich noch (sollten es sein). Meldet euch per PN bei mir.


----------



## Synthese (1. April 2011)

Hab mich gemeldet aber hast noch nicht zurück pmt


----------



## budy (1. April 2011)

Warte auch noch auf Antwort von Tirima.


----------



## hammel334555 (1. April 2011)

hab auch schon 2 pm´s raus ^^


----------



## Jonestone (1. April 2011)

Geht noch 5 mal!!!

7QNK-EKQ6-LN33-QX3X-3EC6 


Geht noch 4 mal!!!


*9CRH-2ZN7-NCYH-JQLK-RZYR* 



Viel Spaß damit!!!


----------



## Aceblace (1. April 2011)

würde mich auch gerne über einen Key freuen 

bitte eine pn an mich 

danke schonmal


----------



## sharonna (1. April 2011)

würde ich mich auch über einen key freuen, >pm
danke


----------



## Pordylox (2. April 2011)

Ich hätte auch gerne einen Testkey.

Liebe Grüße,
Pordy

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, dankeschön.


----------



## Strate (2. April 2011)

Alle keys nicht nutzbar hat jmd noch einen oder ist diese promo aktion um 0uhr abgelaufen?


----------



## Haestan (2. April 2011)

So, 

ich hab jetzt n Abend per Testacc bis 1ep vor lvl 16 gespielt. Ganz nett. Vielleicht hänge ich 1 Monat ran zum weitertesten.

Man kann bis dahin lvln, danach ist schluss mit ep.
Außerdem kann man nur bis ca. 1p 25g bares haben.


----------



## Shredder87 (2. April 2011)

So biete meinen Testkey auch an allerdings ist er nurnoch 3mal Nutzbar. Viel Spaß

*TX3P-QLXW-ZRJG-WZ2K-77WJ*


----------



## Giben (2. April 2011)

So hier ist meiner,viel Spass damit !

*6LMD-6JKP-YKLN-PK97-ZYQ7*


----------



## Strate (2. April 2011)

Giben schrieb:


> So hier ist meiner,viel Spass damit !
> 
> *6LMD-6JKP-YKLN-PK97-ZYQ7*



Danke hat funktioniert :=)


----------



## myxir21 (2. April 2011)

woher habt ihr die? Per mail bekommen?



Ich hab auf meinem Acc keine Keys bekommen


----------



## darksilver1 (2. April 2011)

myxir21 schrieb:


> woher habt ihr die? Per mail bekommen?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab auf meinem Acc keine Keys bekommen



Stand schon alles weiter oben. Nicht alle haben die mail bekommen, sondern nur einige. Außerdem wurden einige Websites mit keys versorgt.

Wer also noch ein key braucht. -> http://www.curse.com/keys/rift-allies-of-the-ascended---eu/default.aspx


----------



## Curxi (2. April 2011)

so viel spass*

3ZN7-3WQQ-LMYD-WQX2-3EJM*


----------



## hmole (2. April 2011)

hier noch ein key,
bis samstag mittag 12.44 uhr ist noch keiner genutzt von den 5en
*

DQXD-JRLQ-TZNK-JCNW-EDQM*


mfg


----------



## Bordin (2. April 2011)

*3 Keys mit jeweils 25 Nutzungen 
*

*G7GW-MZM9-Q7QY-M7HC-TYX2*

*6DFD-QD22-E3Y2-DMD6-6G7M*

*NKN2-NCEX-QZ26-KTQE-Q7RK*


----------



## gazguhll (2. April 2011)

gibt es für das spiel wirklich keine testversion hab eigendlich keine lust 50 eur mal eben so in den sand zu stzen nur weil es mir doch nicht gefällt


----------



## Flargh (2. April 2011)

Auch ich wäre extremst dankbar für einen trial Code.
PN oder hier - ich bin nicht wählerisch ;-)

Danke


----------



## Igoar85 (2. April 2011)

Schließe mich der Suche an 

&#8364;: Hat sich erledigt, hab bei Curse noch nen Key bekommen


----------



## Flargh (2. April 2011)

Gelten die von Cursed nicht nur für ein Event, das erst am 4.4. losgeht?
So steht's zumindest in der Accountverwaltung, wenn man den Cursed Code eingegeben hat.


----------



## Felix^^ (2. April 2011)

gazguhll schrieb:


> gibt es für das spiel wirklich keine testversion hab eigendlich keine lust 50 eur mal eben so in den sand zu stzen nur weil es mir doch nicht gefällt



schau in ebay da gibts CE für 20 €


----------



## Yekàró (2. April 2011)

Das Spiel wird so so schlecht verkauft das gibt es bei famila für 17.99&#8364; + 30 Tage Kostenlos, wobei es bei Müller noch 49.95&#8364; Kostet ich schätze es sind noch die Restbestände von der Anfangs Version bei Müller.


----------



## sixx1973 (2. April 2011)

*KQNZ-Y2CG-ZZF2-7JFQ-N379

*Vom 1. April 2011, um 19:00 Uhr MEZ (17:00 GMT) bis zum 4. April 2011 um 19:00 Uhr MEZ (17:00 GMT)


----------



## Aquarelia (3. April 2011)

sixx1973 schrieb:


> *KQNZ-Y2CG-ZZF2-7JFQ-N379
> 
> *Vom 1. April 2011, um 19:00 Uhr MEZ (17:00 GMT) bis zum 4. April 2011 um 19:00 Uhr MEZ (17:00 GMT)



Geht nicht mehr, hat zufällig noch jemand nen Key?


----------



## Bordin (3. April 2011)

*25 Nutzungen für euch! 
*

*H9JZ-DPZ3-NRHL-GE3T-3FP6 
*

*LG2P-WKPG-2793-YR66-XYHP*


----------



## Aquarelia (3. April 2011)

Kann es sein, das die Server überlastet sind? Wenn ich die neusten Codes eingebe, passiert nicht. Die Website lädt schon seit 20 Minuten... -.-


----------



## funnyEgi (3. April 2011)

Steht bei euch in der Accountverwaltung auch


> Event
> Vom 4. April 2011, um 19:00 Uhr MEZ (17:00 GMT) bis zum 7. April 2011


Glaube gestern stand da noch bis zum 4. April. Haben sie das jetzt verlängert 
oder ist das nur ein Fehler?
Spielen kann ich jedenfalls noch..


----------



## Meister Obolon (3. April 2011)

funnyEgi schrieb:


> Steht bei euch in der Accountverwaltung auch
> 
> Glaube gestern stand da noch bis zum 4. April. Haben sie das jetzt verlängert
> oder ist das nur ein Fehler?
> Spielen kann ich jedenfalls noch..



Dabei gehts um das Worldevent, in dem eine Woche lang Risse aufgehen in 3 Stufen etc.
Das hat mit den Testkeys leider nichts zu tun.


----------



## xhomer (5. April 2011)

huhu
na wie siehts aus 
hat noch jemand nen code für mich ?
würds auch gern mal antseten bevor ich es mir kaufe


----------



## kazukifuse (6. April 2011)

Nabend Leutz,

Hätte auch gerne einen Key bevor ich es mir kaufe.

Bei WoW damals konnt eich es auch testen bevor ich es dann bis zu Wotlk spielte 

Würde mich freuen

Gruß


----------



## myadictivo (6. April 2011)

Vom 1. April 2011, um 19:00 Uhr MEZ (17:00 GMT) bis zum 4. April 2011 um 19:00 Uhr MEZ

da kommst du jetzt wohl zu spät


----------



## neske (6. April 2011)

Hallo allerseits!

Habe mir gerade einen von 5000 Wochenend Keys fürs nächste Wochenende hier bie buffed gesichert. Meine Frage ist:

Wird man den Account dann einfach übernehmen können nachdem die Zeit am Wochenende abgelaufen ist und man sich dann das Spiel kauft? Oder muss man alles wieder von vorne machen? 




Greetz


----------



## JustTobi (6. April 2011)

Wen du blut geleckt hast und nach dem wochenende das spiel kaufen willst und es auch tust... bleibt der charakter erhalten! ich wünsch dir viel spaß am wochenende zu daddeln  es lohnt sich!


----------



## NaturalDesaster (7. April 2011)

SuFu btw n paar threads nach unten scrollen... http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/183592-test-trial/


----------



## Mondreiter (7. April 2011)

Hier mein Key für das Wochenende ... bei Nutzung viel Spaß in Rift. Der Code kann *5x* genutzt werden.

*CJJN-NWZG-3JMH-7QLW-NGQL

**Event-Daten*
 Vom 8. April 2011, um 19:00 Uhr MEZ (17:00 UTC) bis zum 11. April 2011 um 19:00 Uhr MEZ (17:00 UTC)


----------



## scoti (7. April 2011)

*Mein Code für Verbündete :

7RH3-XDZW-PHDL-NMNG-EJ9J*


----------



## BlackSun84 (7. April 2011)

Hab über Buffed einen Key bekommen, aber auch Trion hat mich versorgt. Daher sind noch alle fünf einsetzbar:

*DJHP-GWJL-HKMQ-TP3K-QREM*


----------



## Berserkius (7. April 2011)

Hier auch ich habe ein Code bekommen, viel Spass damit



CZWT-2EXM-QEGZ-T6C7-HX66


----------



## latosa (7. April 2011)

*WDQJ-MXHD-DJDZ-XEQD-F237  er kann 5 mal benutzt werden, viel spass*


----------



## Freewalker (7. April 2011)

*6LHR-ZJ2F-6G2N-T9D3-WJQX * Ebenfalls noch nicht benutzt


----------



## MorpheusTAH (7. April 2011)

Auch ich wünsche viel Spass. Wie schon erwähnt, es lohnt sich.

9KXP-CEGT-M6CQ-WMQT-PDPM


----------



## Meeragus (7. April 2011)

danke, dann werd ich doch nochmal rein schauen  habs zwar schon 2x getestet und es war nix, aber vielleicht ist das ja jetzt anderst...schau ma mal


----------



## Shredder87 (7. April 2011)

*Event-Daten*
 Vom 8. April 2011, um 19:00 Uhr MEZ (17:00 UTC) bis zum 11. April 2011 um 19:00 Uhr MEZ (17:00 UTC) *

Code für Verbündete*
*G6TF-MQ7H-D7DY-9N2M-EKCF
*
Viel Spass damit*
*


----------



## latosa (7. April 2011)

*ENJC-K2HJ-39N7-PDWT-32LR  und noch einer 5 mal nutzbar*


----------



## Beatminister (7. April 2011)

Und auch ich habe wieder einen key der *5x* benutzt werden kann

viel spaß euch in rift (:


----------



## Brombild (7. April 2011)

Wer noch einen Code braucht kann mir einfach ne PM schicken hätte da noch einen.


----------



## Aramet (7. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
gerne würde ich "RIFT" dieses Wochenende einmal testen.
Was benötigt man genau dazu?
Wie komme ich an eine Testversion?
Was muss ich alles dafür tun bzw. besorgen?

Könnt Ihr mir da weiterhelfen bitte.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

Danke schön

MFG
Aramet


----------



## Ocoda (7. April 2011)

Hier steht alles 
Viel Spass 


Special Event bei RIFT: Verbündete der Auserwählten. Als mein auserwählter Verbündeter hast du die Möglichkeit, an meiner Seite in Telara zu kämpfen! Gib dazu den Code ein und du erhältst Gratis-Zugang zu RIFT für die Dauer des Events.

*Event-Daten*
Vom 8. April 2011, um 19:00 Uhr MEZ (17:00 UTC) bis zum 11. April 2011 um 19:00 Uhr MEZ (17:00 UTC)

*Code für Verbündete*

*XWPT-Y2JQ-F663-GWFW-KWWJ* Unter www.RIFTgame.com/de/ally du die Anleitung, um deinen Code für Verbündete anzuwenden und den RIFT Patcher herunterzuladen.


----------



## Meveda (7. April 2011)

TGKE-WDXJ-NWYK-KFC2-ZMXX

viel spass damit


----------



## Aramet (7. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde gerne RIFT testen.
Bin daher auf der Suche nach einem Testkey.
Was benötige ich alles um Rift zu testen zusäzlich?

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

Danke schön

MFG Aramet


----------



## Joves (7. April 2011)

Naja hätte noch paar Keys von verschiedenen Rift Fansites 

EK96-QL6E-9G2P-C2YF-RMK3

6QNQ-CFJD-Q3R6-LD72-RDJF

K72R-RCTK-RWCC-J36N-TYFL

XPXD-C2KR-GLTG-LXNC-H9RT

7LPM-Q777-MKXM-7FLZ-EHN9

LFRY-R32G-NKHD-G99W-XCE9

MEZE-N6PN-WWP9-97HW-JYEH

TX2W-YG76-HP6J-6X7K-YF6Q

HXCW-33WE-HEJY-HQZP-L39Q

E3W2-9R3G-9N6H-26HM-99J3

7Z2F-7HPF-YCXR-Y9RE-T2J9

2H3T-ZPEF-X3TX-DJEJ-PEDR

KHZC-WM3N-PJ92-L2QQ-RGKT

3QXZ-ZFLF-7CYW-FQEN-J9JD

7THE-3PNL-YP29-J6MN-73MW

6GWG-N39J-M2PR-ZFN7-HFER


die sollen angeblich 125x pro key gehen.


----------



## Firun (7. April 2011)

Ich habe hier einmal einen Key für ,

Special Event bei RIFT: Verbündete der Auserwählten. Als mein auserwählter Verbündeter hast du die Möglichkeit, an meiner Seite in Telara zu kämpfen! Gib dazu den Code ein und du erhältst Gratis-Zugang zu RIFT für die Dauer des Events.

Event-Daten
Vom 8. April 2011, um 19:00 Uhr MEZ (17:00 UTC) bis zum 11. April 2011 um 19:00 Uhr MEZ (17:00 UTC)

*37WJ-726X-FCDC-JRMJ-LWDR*



wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst  


PS: Der Code kann fünf Mal benutzt werden!


----------



## neske (7. April 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Ich habe mir das Spiel schon bestellt, kommt aber wahrscheins erst nächste Woche an, da kommt mir der Wochenend-Test genau richtig 
Komm von WoW, dass macht mir aber keinen Spaß mehr und ich erwarte auch viel von dem Spiel 
Denke aber das es alle Erwartungen erfüllt, waqs ich bis jetzt gelesen hab!

Bis dann, ingame


----------



## EvilTwin (7. April 2011)

Spielt mit beim "Verbündete der Auserwählten" Event 2! Sichert euch euren Trial Key: P22F-LNTE-62QQ-Q2K9-QWQF / KFFP-HKNP-W9WQ-EPGK-F7HM

einfach hin und wieder mal bei Rift@Twitter vorbei schauen.


----------



## Felix^^ (7. April 2011)

hab auch einen: *E6TN-GGZ7-3DQZ-JK3Q-63DE*


----------



## chris1 (7. April 2011)

hab auch noch einen [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*DWWM-RJPN-QHG6-R2Z2-LHQ3*[/font]


----------



## NaturalDesaster (7. April 2011)

wer noch nen code haben will: 92DZ-WMWT-HMGH-9EED-Z9H2 ( www.RIFTgame.com/de/ally )


----------



## Curxi (7. April 2011)

ich habe auch einen, bitte eine PM an mich schicken, der erste bekommt ihn


----------



## Kafka (7. April 2011)

Hab diesmal auch einen [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*ZXNF-WHRR-2LDE-X3XL-THGL*[/font]


----------



## Aerys (7. April 2011)

*6CLX-H3YC-R3KN-CQ2W-JM2X*


----------



## Felix^^ (7. April 2011)

Curxi schrieb:


> ich habe auch einen, bitte eine PM an mich schicken, der erste bekommt ihn



dir ist schon bewusst dass 5 leute den eintippen dürfen/können?


----------



## m0rg0th (7. April 2011)

Aerys schrieb:


> *6CLX-H3YC-R3KN-CQ2W-JM2X*


Vielen Dank! Hab leider die Open Beta verpasst und kann das Spiel jetzt endlich auch mal testen, ohne es gleich kaufen zu müssen


----------



## blubb1337 (8. April 2011)

hat vllt noch jemand einen testcode? Würde das Spiel auch gerne mal testen.


----------



## EvilTwin (8. April 2011)

Rift@Twitter


----------



## Khanox (8. April 2011)

*JPET-JCTW-MWFW-CE7C-GZ3X

Viel Spaß damit !
*


----------



## Lakida (8. April 2011)

Wer noch nen Key zum testen haben will,kann mir gerne eine PM schicken 

Habe noch 2 Stück,einer davon noch 5 mal benutzbar 


/edit 

Nurnoch einen Key der 5 mal benutzbar ist!


----------



## stecamali (8. April 2011)

Lakida schrieb:


> Wer noch nen Key zum testen haben will,kann mir gerne eine PM schicken
> 
> Habe noch 2 Stück,einer davon noch 5 mal benutzbar
> 
> ...





nehm gerne einen grüsse


----------



## Yugiwan1 (8. April 2011)

an alle, ihr könnt jetzt schon anfangen zu spielen mit dem key, funktioniert bei mir!


----------



## Liyanne (8. April 2011)

Huhu ich überlege auch Rift zukaufen 
Nach vielen Jahren WoW , AoC und auch Aion würde ich das gerne mal testen 
Ich hab schon einiges gelesen und es liest sich gut,aber selber testen wäre noch schöner^^

Wenn einer noch einen Key über hat, womit sich 2 Leute anmelden können, wäre es toll wenn ihr mir eine PN schicken könntet.

Man sieht sich(vielleicht) im Spiel^^

Grüsse
Liyanne


----------



## Lakida (8. April 2011)

Bitte keine PN´s mehr!

Letzter Code ging raus an: Liyanne!

Ich wünsche allen viel Spass beim Rift testen.
Man sieht sich in Telara!


----------



## Meister Obolon (8. April 2011)

5 mal gültig!!!

*3Q2Y-26CQ-GK2N-93TK-CYXC*

Viel Spaß


----------



## Kronis (8. April 2011)

*6WNL-Y2EF-XM6F-QHY2-EP7R



5 mal Gültig viel Spaß damit ! 
*


----------



## Bordin (8. April 2011)

Das Wochenende ist da! Spielt #RIFT mit euren Freunden und nutzt diesen Trial Key mit 1000 Nutzungen ab heute 19.00 Uhr! LNPD-F76M-PX26-YMLC-WQGY


----------



## Piti49 (8. April 2011)

löschen bitte


----------



## Piti49 (8. April 2011)

Kronis schrieb:


> *6WNL-Y2EF-XM6F-QHY2-EP7R
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke dir dann werde ich Rift doch noch eine Chance geben^^


----------



## Piti49 (8. April 2011)

löschen bitte


----------



## Piti49 (8. April 2011)

löschen bitte


----------



## Vargon223 (8. April 2011)

Super danke für den Key


----------



## Kickass3 (8. April 2011)

das anmelden bei trion kostet das geld?


----------



## Yugiwan1 (8. April 2011)

ne, ist kostenlos, kannste dich kostenlos anmelden und testen


----------



## myadictivo (8. April 2011)

grade von zavvi email bekommen : [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*6K7W-GEZM-ZMMK-ZYNQ-KJGY*

[/font]außerdem hab ich nen 5 Pfund gutschein für rift bei zavvi bekommen. wenns sich einer kaufen will. würde dann nur 17pfund oder so kosten bei denen. (nett, dass die mir den gutschein schicken, wo ich doch das spiel eh schon bei denen gekauft hab) bei interesse pn mich für den code.


----------



## myadictivo (8. April 2011)

-doppelpost


----------



## Dresher (8. April 2011)

*6DYF-ZHL7-ENQR-FMHN-ZTD 5xmal benutzbar*


----------



## Maireen (8. April 2011)

*C2CC-Q7MT-GPEM-JX3E-LJDD 


Viel Spaß damit!
*


----------



## Aquarelia (21. April 2011)

Kommt jetzt eigentlich noch sonst irgendwie an ne Trial?


----------



## Lancegrim (21. April 2011)

Bisher ist nichts bekannt soweit ich weiß.


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. April 2011)

In ein paar Monaten wird es sicherlich eine Trial-Version geben.

Von anderen MMO gab es doch nicht auch gleich eine Trial-Version. Je besser es läuft, desto länger können sie auf eine Trial-Version verzichten.


----------



## Lancegrim (21. April 2011)

Naja wenn man den aktuellen Trend betrachtet, sind Trial Versionen immer seltener geworden, was ich sehr sehr schade finde.


----------



## SireS (22. April 2011)

Hallo Com,

gibt es derzeit eine Möglichkeit Rift zu testen? Habe mir einen neuen Rechner gekauft und würde Rift sehr gern anspielen, bitte um zügige Antwort =P .

LG
Sires


----------



## Lancegrim (22. April 2011)

Leider nicht. 

Dieses Osterwochenende wäre prädestiniert gewesen für noch ne Trialphase, aber leider hat das Trion nicht gemacht. Also die einzigste Möglichkeit zu testen ist im Moment das dus dir kaufst oder jemanden kennst der dich testen lässt.


----------



## SireS (22. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Leider nicht.
> 
> Dieses Osterwochenende wäre prädestiniert gewesen für noch ne Trialphase, aber leider hat das Trion nicht gemacht. Also die einzigste Möglichkeit zu testen ist im Moment das dus dir kaufst oder jemanden kennst der dich testen lässt.



Sehr schade. Einfach so kaufen werd ich's mir natürlich nicht, trotz der vielen positiven Posts. Dann werd ich halt weiter wow spielen bis GW2 kommt. Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Sollte sich doch noch was tun in Richtung Test-Key: bitte PN an mich, vielen dank^^.

LG
SireS


----------



## Kafka (22. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Leider nicht.
> 
> Dieses Osterwochenende wäre prädestiniert gewesen für noch ne Trialphase, aber leider hat das Trion nicht gemacht. Also die einzigste Möglichkeit zu testen ist im Moment das dus dir kaufst oder jemanden kennst der dich testen lässt.



Dieses WE wäre eher unpraktisch gewesen, bedenke das Wetter. Ich bin großer RIFT Fan, aber selbst ich liege momentan lieber mit was kalten zu trinken im Garten oder vergnüge mich anderweiltig in der Sonne als zu zocken^^ (bin nur am PC wenns mir draussen zu warm geworden ist^^)

Also sovern ihr keine Hautkrankheiten oder Kreislaufprobleme habt geht lieber an die Sonne, eure Chars laufen ohne Euch eh nicht weg^^


----------



## Lancegrim (22. April 2011)

Ich hab das Problem das ich nichts habe zum rauslegen, und so sonnen auf dem Fußgängerweg in der Innenstadt is nicht wirklich so doll. Ich zock aber auch nicht, ich les vorm Fenster "Jedi Path".


----------



## Cazor (11. Mai 2011)

Jetzt gibts ja die "Freund Einladung" für eine 7tägige kostenlose Trialversion. 
Wenn ihr euch auf einem RP-Server (Akala) umschaun wollt, hier der Link zu meiner Freundeeinladung:

http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=KMZK2QRMJGJT7YW3TZG6&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite


----------



## Dehdli (16. Mai 2011)

Alternativ wäre hier Felsspitze ein PVP Server.




http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=EJPYQ79T2RQFYHYJ9WCJ&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite


----------



## Kunstton (16. Mai 2011)

Rhazade dt. PvP-Server:

http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=J2N3LZ36EPKMTELQMCMY&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite


----------



## Manasse07337 (16. Mai 2011)

Rhazade dt. PvP Server

http://www.riftgame....n=ascend_invite


----------



## Egooz (16. Mai 2011)

Moin,

da mir nur noch 1 Person zum Mount fehlt poste ich auch mal meinen Link hier:

[url="redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.riftgame.com%2Fde%2Fproducts%2Fascend-a-friend%2Finvite.php%3Fvoucher%3D3KD9PGEH37CTKLNHZDTN%26amp%3Butm_source%3Dmanual%26amp%3Butm_medium%3Dsocial%26amp%3Butm_campaign%3Dascend_invite"]Aktion Sorgen-Egooz...rette ihn und verhilf ihm zum Ross![/URL]

Bei Kauf würde ich auf Feenring (Wächter) ein Startkapital springen lassen. 


Würde mich freuen und wünsche viel Spaß in Rift!


----------



## Sharqaas (17. Mai 2011)

Mir fehlt ebenfalls nur noch ein zukünftiger RIFTler 

Bin auf dem dt. PvE Server Brutwacht auf Skeptiker Seite zuhause und würde jedem "neuen" mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen.

Startkapital lass ich gerne auch springen!

http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=2FHMFMTWHF3PE6GFZXRX&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite


----------



## Phaldor (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute anbei von mir der invite a Friend Link.
Hier könnt Ihr 7 Tage Rift kostenlos testen! 
Viel Spass!!

*Hier klicken*


----------



## Hoschibaer (17. Mai 2011)

Wer Lust hat auf Immerwacht einem PvE-Server sich 7.Tage auszutoben (Trialversion)

dann einfach auf diesen
LINK KLICKEN


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Mai 2011)

So, da wir einen Sammelthread für die Keys haben und es hier um die Wocheendkeys ging, mach ich zu.


----------

